# TIVO Desktop



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

I keep stumbling upon references to the TIVO Desktop app, but have surmised that it's no longer available. Any alternatives for transferring recordings from the Bolt to my Win10 PC besides my real-time Colossus HDMI capture card?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JTHOJNICKI said:


> I keep stumbling upon references to the TIVO Desktop app, but have surmised that it's no longer available. Any alternatives for transferring recordings from the Bolt to my Win10 PC besides my real-time Colossus HDMI capture card?


Check out this forum: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=387725


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

Saw that. Have you actually used it? (I don't like downloading unfamiliar software without a reference.)


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

JTHOJNICKI said:


> Saw that. Have you actually used it? (I don't like downloading unfamiliar software without a reference.)


I have used kmttg to copy and decode. But I use Desktop to just copy. For temporary storage I use two Premieres. I never archive anything important. It's usually easier to find it on-line.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Tivo may not be supplying the free version of desktop, but I just did a quick search and there are other locations that have it for download.
http://www.soft-files.com/downloads/tivo-desktop.html


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's still available from TiVo if you have the right link...

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

If you install the Tivo Desktop, is it the full version or where can you get a key for it? I used to have one back about 15 years ago, but have no clue what it was, I was away from Tivo for a lot of years.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TivoJD said:


> If you install the Tivo Desktop, is it the full version or where can you get a key for it? I used to have one back about 15 years ago, but have no clue what it was, I was away from Tivo for a lot of years.


It's 2.8.3, which is the "full" version but not the Plus version. So video publishing and WMP won't work. There may be CODEC around for WMP. I still run it on an old XP computer.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

I was able to get the TIVO Desktop installed on Windows 10 thank to the provided link above.

Now I successfully transferred one recording to my PC. Can I move it back to the Bolt? If so, how?

Is the TIVO Desktop Plus still available anywhere? If so, what features does it add?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

JoeKustra said:


> It's 2.8.3, which is the "full" version but not the Plus version. So video publishing and WMP won't work. There may be CODEC around for WMP. I still run it on an old XP computer.


On Windows 10, I installed the free K-Lite Codec Pack so WMP can play .TiVo files. Works like a charm. I think I downloaded it from majorgeeks.com.

However, I almost always use kmttg, so just decrpyt shows and pull out metadata concurrent with the transfer to my PC. pyTivo to go the other way.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

JTHOJNICKI said:


> Now I successfully transferred one recording to my PC. Can I move it back to the Bolt? If so, how?


With the server running, and properly unblocked in your firewall, you go to your TiVo and select the Devices tab. In there you should see your PC listed. From there you can select any recording that is in your My TiVo Recordings folder on your PC.



JTHOJNICKI said:


> Is the TIVO Desktop Plus still available anywhere? If so, what features does it add?


TiVo Desktop Plus is not worth it. You can get the codecs to play recordings in WMP from free sources like justen_m pointed out. And the transcoding part sucks anyway. pyTiVo works WAY better for on the fly transcoding back to TiVo and there are a ton of better apps for transcoding files for portable devices. (<Cough>VideoReDo</Cough>)


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Is there any benefit to using kmttg vs. TiVo Desktop (or vice versa) simply for copying recordings, OnePass settings, and thumbs up/down data from a TiVo's original hard drive to a PC and then back to a new hard drive in the TiVo? Is one application more or less likely to somehow bungle the end result?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

NashGuy said:


> Is there any benefit to using kmttg vs. TiVo Desktop (or vice versa) simply for copying recordings, OnePass settings, and thumbs up/down data from a TiVo's original hard drive to a PC and then back to a new hard drive in the TiVo? Is one application more or less likely to somehow bungle the end result?


There is support for kmttg and pyTiVo on this web sire. There is no support for Desktop.

I can copy, on Windows XP, 7 and 8.1 data from any drive on a Premiere or Roamio.

I can not copy any of that data back if the file is over 2GB. I'm not interested in working on it. I use my Premieres as backups to my Roamios. 100% reliable.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

NashGuy said:


> Is there any benefit to using kmttg vs. TiVo Desktop (or vice versa) simply for copying recordings, OnePass settings, and thumbs up/down data from a TiVo's original hard drive to a PC and then back to a new hard drive in the TiVo? Is one application more or less likely to somehow bungle the end result?


kmttg can copy OnePasses but I don't think it can do thumb data. Recordings use the TiVoToGo interface no matter what program you use. You can use a web browser to download them directly from the TiVo if you want.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> kmttg can copy OnePasses but I don't think it can do thumb data.


 With kmttg you can copy/edit/backup/restore thumbs too.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> Is there any benefit to using kmttg vs. TiVo Desktop (or vice versa) simply for copying recordings, OnePass settings, and thumbs up/down data from a TiVo's original hard drive to a PC and then back to a new hard drive in the TiVo? Is one application more or less likely to somehow bungle the end result?


 TiVo Desktop does nothing related to copying/restoring OnePass or thumbs settings.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

moyekj said:


> With kmttg you can copy/edit/backup/restore thumbs too.


I did not know that. Thanks!

I don't personally use Suggestions, so thumb data means nothing to me. But it's a good feature for those that do.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

Cool, all good info. And kmttg works in conjunction with pyTiVo for sending stuff back from the PC to the TiVo, right? Are all types of stuff, whether recordings, OnePass data, or thumbs data, sent back to the TiVo the same way?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

NashGuy said:


> Cool, all good info. And kmttg works in conjunction with pyTiVo for sending stuff back from the PC to the TiVo, right?


 Yes.


> Are all types of stuff, whether recordings, OnePass data, or thumbs data, sent back to the TiVo the same way?


 No.


----------



## JTHOJNICKI (Nov 30, 2015)

Where did you download kmttg from? I downloaded it from SoundForge and when I tried to install it, my antivirus zapped it as a threat.

Got further instructions from moyekj and got the installation to work. Learning how to use it now.


----------



## Purepain (Jan 13, 2014)

I've been using this to transfer shows to desktop and copy file to network drive and view via QuickTime or Plex. Conversion is a bit slow but end result is pretty good and simple to use.
Archivo: a new app for archiving TiVo recordings http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532868

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I just downloaded the newest version of K-lite mega. Nortons deleted the file saying there was a threat in it. I sent the file to Nortons to see if it was a false detection.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

SNJpage1 said:


> I just downloaded the newest version of K-lite mega. Nortons deleted the file saying there was a threat in it. I sent the file to Nortons to see if it was a false detection.


If the detection indicates ws.reputation then it had nothing to do with detecting a virus but rather Nortaon blocking files that are not installed on many of the workstations using their product. You just have to tell it to ignore it if that's the detection and you trust the program.

Scott


----------

